# [off] lettre au maire

## salamandrix

[Le contexte]

Jeune association pour diffuser la banquise (en temps de réchauffement de la planète), nous voulons organiser une journée portes ouvertes avec quatre pc pour faire découvrir GNU/Linux, plus certainement un camescope, un apn, un scanner afin de démontrer que le multimédia, ça marche.

Nous avons cru que nous pourrions bénéficier d'une salle d'une autre association sans passer par la mairie, d'ailleurs hier j'avais déjà donné un article au canard du coin pour diffuser l'information [ouf j'ai pu arrêter sa publication au dernier moment   :Evil or Very Mad:  ].

Hélas cette salle appartient à la mairie et il nous faut donc son aval pour pouvoir en profiter. Je lui écris donc un courrier.

[/Le contexte]

Dans cette lettre (je ne demande pas pour le moment une correction orthographique   :Embarassed:  ), qu'est-ce qui pourrait être améliorer, obscure, dispensable etc... ?

Merci.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Monsieur le Maire,
> 
> Président de l'association Salamandrix de Villers-Cotterêts, je vous fais 
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Moi j'aime bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa, en espérant que ce soit une banquise qui réchauffe les nouveaux utilisateurs. (Pour l'orthographe j'ai pas cherché vu que je suis pas, et de loin, une référence en la matière)

----------

## salamandrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sympa, en espérant que ce soit une banquise qui réchauffe les nouveaux utilisateurs. (Pour l'orthographe j'ai pas cherché vu que je suis pas, et de loin, une référence en la matière)

 

Il y a quelques phautes je crois... et quelques oublis d'articles... mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel, j'ai deux correcteurs personnels (ma soeur et ma femme   :Razz:  ).

Surtout  ce qui m'intéresse ici est de savoir si la lettre est suffisamment bien structuré, si je développe suffisamment la mise en place de la journée, s'il y a la moindre ligne qui fasse que le maire nous refuse la salle, s'il y a un point trop confus, etc... Nous sommes déjà en froid avec lui, donc la moindre des choses est de lui écrire un courrier correct.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Nous mettrions en place un maximum de quatre ordinateurs, et serions au 
> ...

 Pour le reste, le passage sur la salle et le marché manque de clarté amha. Au début, j'ai cru que le marché se situait dans la salle demandée (marché couvert) : "Elle serait pour nous idéalement située dans la mesure où le jeudi matin, le marché se déroule à proximité.". Encore une fois c'est cosmétique car la fin de la lettre éclaire ce point et que de toute façon le maire "visualise" très bien les différents lieux indiqués.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## salamandrix

tes 0.02 cents. yoyo, font que cette lettre ne peut que s'améliorer, et c'est bien pour cela que je l'ai postée  :Smile: .

En bref mais sincèrement : Merci   :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

moi, j aurais insisté sur la thême grandissant du libre dans les directives nationnales et européennes, ainsi que sa place, même de second ordre, dans la course à la présidence, rappelant ainsi le caractère citoyen de la démarche, en expliquant d'un façon très pratique ce qui n'est, pour beaucoup, que des concepts un peu flous et politico-techniques.

Enfin, une ptite phrase dans ce style là ... avec une paire de référence à des directives françaises / européennes, et des citations du candidat du parti du maire...   :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> des citations du candidat du parti du maire...  

 

Si le maire est PS ou, mieux, UDF, c'est effectivement un argument convainquant (et un bon moyen de sensibiliser le maire aux idéaux des logiciels libres).

Si il est UMP, tu risques de ne pas avoir grand chose à lui montrer : la loi DADVSI peut-être...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si il est UMP, tu risques de ne pas avoir grand chose à lui montrer : la loi DADVSI peut-être...   

 

c'est vrai que google renvoie pas trop de citations utilisables de ce côté là

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm mouais, le petit belge que je suis se dit "pourquoi parler politique au maire ?"

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hmm mouais, le petit belge que je suis se dit "pourquoi parler politique au maire ?"

 

toi, t'sais pas parlé au gens ... pour qu'on t'écoute, essaie donc de parler de ce qui intéresse ton auditoire.

Si le maire sait pas ce que c'est que le logiciel libre, t'as au moins une accroche et tu peux être sûr qu'il cherchera à se renseigner ...

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement, et donc en tant que président [car le côté humain reste], je ne tiens pas à faire rentrer cette lettre dans un débat politique, à moins que les membres de l'association le voudraient (chose que je doute). 

Notre objectif est d'avoir une salle et non de polémiquer (bien que j'aime bien polémiquer... surtout en politique...  :Smile:  ).

Nous sommes déjà en froid avec Monsieur le Maire, à moins qu'il ai la mémoire courte, donc on ne va pas en rajouter une dose... (et pourtant je serais bien tenté d'un point de vu personnel...   :Embarassed:  ).

Dans le pire des cas, si la salle nous est refusé, nous tiendrons tout de même la manifestation dans le bar du coin (qui a dit que les manchots étaient des poivreaux ? c'est déjà en accord avec le propriétaire).

----------

## salamandrix

ajout : notre maire sait ce qu'est le logiciel libre, mais ne le soutient que s'il lui apporte profit...

----------

## yoyo

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> ajout : notre maire sait ce qu'est le logiciel libre, mais ne le soutient que s'il lui apporte profit...

 Et bien invite-le à cette journée !  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

le but, c'est pas de polémiquer ... mais de montrer que le but de la rencontre est citoyenne.

de deux choses l'une, soit je comprends rien (ce qui est hautement envisageable) soit vous avez rien mis en diplomatie (oui, oui, ca rime avec hypocrisie).

----------

## salamandrix

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le but, c'est pas de polémiquer ... mais de montrer que le but de la rencontre est citoyenne.
> 
> de deux choses l'une, soit je comprends rien (ce qui est hautement envisageable) soit vous avez rien mis en diplomatie (oui, oui, ca rime avec hypocrisie).

 

effectivement je ne suis pas très diplomate... quoi que ma femme me dit le contraire...

Apprend moi.

----------

## yoyo

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Apprend moi.

 Voila !  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

Certes deux et deux font quatre est chose bien utile mais deux et deux font cinq est chose fort agréable je te l'accorde.

Mais qu'il y a-t-il de pire qu'une bouteille vide, ah oui c'est vrai un verre vide...

Mais excuse moi j'ai une vipère au poing qui me suçait le sang...

édit : faut-il pour  chaque ligne donner référence des oeuvres ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apprend moi.

 

ça c'est diplomate  :Smile: 

les gens sont plus enclins à t'écouter si tu vas dans leur sens, quand tu parles avec les mêmes mots, quand tu traites des thèmes qu'ils aiment.

tout est une question de se mettre dans la peau de l'autre et de deviner ce qu'il voudrait bien entendre.

prends comme exemple les candidats principaux à la présidence ...   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

si t'es pas diplomate, tu peux toujours t'essayer à l'intimidation et autres joyeusetés, enjoy !

----------

## Enlight

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> si t'es pas diplomate, tu peux toujours t'essayer à l'intimidation et autres joyeusetés, enjoy !

 

y'a que ça qui marche avec les gens "normaux"!

----------

## Delvin

glisse une petite liasse dans la lettre, ça aidera surement, et il y verra son profit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## salamandrix

Compte rendu : à priori nous aurons une salle (celle que nous voulions à l'étage près), réponse officiel demain.

Un grand remerciement à yoyo qui avait bien compris l'objet du topic, et avait répondu en conséquence.

Pour les autres : je vous remercie, mais à priori le troll ou la politique passe avant une demande d'aide. C'est bien un regret mon sentiment. J'en suis en peine. 

P.S. : réponse officielle de la mairie et vous tient au courant.

----------

## CryoGen

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Compte rendu : à priori nous aurons une salle (celle que nous voulions à l'étage près), réponse officiel demain.
> 
> Un grand remerciement à yoyo qui avait bien compris l'objet du topic, et avait répondu en conséquence.
> 
> Pour les autres : je vous remercie, mais à priori le troll ou la politique passe avant une demande d'aide. C'est bien un regret mon sentiment. J'en suis en peine. 
> ...

 

J'ai rien capté   :Shocked: 

a/ si c'est une attaque : Tu dis que tu as posté la lettre juste après le poste de yoyo... donc fin du "problème" on peut troller comme on veut non ? 

b/ c'est une réflexion sur les politiciens : je suis d'accord

c/ c'est une histoire de pancake ?

d/ la réponse d/

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> d/ la réponse d/

   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ça me fait toujours marrer ce genre de truc moua

----------

## Tuxicomane

e/ 42 !!!

/me va se dormir ...  :Very Happy:  

----------

## salamandrix

Déjà pour commencer mon mea culpa : désolé de ma phrase incisive. Les problème s'accumulaient et peu de solutions, le troll devient alors intolérable :/ 

La journée a eu lieu, nous avons essuyer les plâtres, comme me le dit notre charmant trésorier. Mais ce fut une bonne journée  :Smile: 

Arrivé 6h30 dans la salle... loi de murphy, des pcs fonctionnellent la veillent ne veulent plus démarrer convenablement (2 sur 6)... le réseau internet (wifi et éthernet) flanche méchamment... 10h30 toujours les mains dans le cambouis les gens arrivent..

Et de 10 heures 30 à 13 heures 30 (14h) des personnes viennent... intéressées ou juste pour voir leurs mails... Nous étions alors deux et toujours occupés  :Smile:  L'anecdote pourrait être deux femmes venant avec tous les enfants juste pour voir leurs mails et montrer aux enfants les photos du cousin qui venait de naître... et après une démonstration de jeux (gcompris, tuxmath), de 3D (beryl sous kubuntu 7.04), elles étaient émerveillées... Surtout pour le jeux, elles venaient de découvrir que le jeu peut être pédagogique. De cinq minutes pour voir trois photos elles en sont restées 15 minimun  émerveillées de tux.

Le constat : beaucoup de gens ne distinguent pas pc matériel de windows (vous le saviez déjà), la plupart ne savent pas ce qu'est une vente forcée (bien souvent nous avons eu : « ah si j'avais su ! »), et la majorité sont émerveillés... Et devant un pc sous un système Linux seraient près à franchir  la barrière sans aucun regret...

Cette journée, mal réussi car anarchiquement organisé par nous même, nous a montré (démontré ?) une chose : Vivement la prochaine journée portes ouvertes !!! Nous serons opérationnels   :Twisted Evil:   (je l'espère).

Dans tous les cas, merci à tous d'avoir participer au topic, en arrêtant de parler politique   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Je me méfie de l'effet pervère de Beryl.

Ca pète tout ça... j'ai vu un mec que je connais passer sous Nux rien que pour ça... au début, c'était "c'est génial ça pète" et de semaines en semaines.... bah il est redevenu Windowsien.

Le problème est d'appater avec la poudre aux yeux quand les qualités de Linux sont ailleurs.

Enfin, c'est un avis perso bien sûr  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je me méfie de l'effet pervère de Beryl.
> 
> Ca pète tout ça... j'ai vu un mec que je connais passer sous Nux rien que pour ça... au début, c'était "c'est génial ça pète" et de semaines en semaines.... bah il est redevenu Windowsien.
> 
> Le problème est d'appater avec la poudre aux yeux quand les qualités de Linux sont ailleurs.
> ...

 

+1  :Smile: 

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement je rejoins ton avis dans la mesure où ni ma femme et moi sommes adeptes de béryl, et encore moins ma soeur qui ne connaît que tux... mais comme tu le dis, cette poudre aux yeux permet d'accrocher une personne néophyte... Avec béryl, ce qui surprenait les personnes étaient d'avoir quatre bureaux virtuels... Pour eux béryl était la façon jolie de passe de l'un à l'autre... 

Notre petite équipe a pu simplement constater une chose : béryl nous a permis d'accrocher du monde. Il faut donc faire avec son temps  :/

La plupart des gens ont acheté un pc en grande surface leur permettant de faire :

1) internet

2) du traitement de texte

3) avoir les photos de l'apn

Pour eux béryl est « un tape à l'oeil » leur faisant comprendre qu'il existe autre chose. Cela me fait penser à une personne qui a été surprise de voir durant cette journée que je pouvais simplement en cliquant sur une icône récupérer les photos de l'apn, les redimensionner etc

----------

## salamandrix

ajout : je ne voulais pas dire que béryl nous a permis de faire une démonstration de linux, seulement cette simple chose faire tourner d'une simple pression sur la molette de la  souris le cube avec la transparence les a bluffés. Et sans la 3d, je crois fortement que ces personnes n'auraient pas été « impresionnées » de ce système.

Notre but n'était pas de faire une démonstration de béryl... mais de GNU/Linux avec sa suite de logiciel libre.

----------

## bivittatus

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Je me méfie de l'effet pervère de Beryl.
> 
> Ca pète tout ça... j'ai vu un mec que je connais passer sous Nux rien que pour ça... au début, c'était "c'est génial ça pète" et de semaines en semaines.... bah il est redevenu Windowsien.
> 
> Le problème est d'appater avec la poudre aux yeux quand les qualités de Linux sont ailleurs.
> ...

 

+2  :Laughing: 

Juste pour ne pas mettre qu'un +2, j'ajouterais qu'AMHA, même si beryl est effectivement uniquement tape à l'oeil et n'est d'aucune utilité pratique, il en demeure tout de même qu'il améliore le côté ludique que beaucoup de personnes recherchent en informatique et rend un peu plus agréable l'utilisation d'un environnement graphique (si tant est que le matériel suive...on est bien d'accord!!! :Laughing: ), même pour des personnes "initiées".

Perso, au boulot, même si je ne tourne pas sous Linux mais sous Windows, la fenêtre qui se ferme d'un coup ou qui ne se déforme pas quand je la bouge me semble tristounette...et pourtant, j'ai toujours été pro-simplicité (0 icone sur mon bureau, si barre de tâches il y a, la plus simple possible, ...)

Pour en revenir au sujet principal, je trouve donc que la présentation par le biais de Beryl est une bonne chose, si tant est qu'effectivement elle ne soit pas axée là-dessus mais qu'elle appuie plutôt les qualités de Linux, ce qui, apparemment, a été bien fait!!! :Wink: 

Très bonne initiative et j'espère que vous serez au top la prochaine fois!!!

----------

## Temet

Je n'ai pas dit que Beryl c'était mal, et ce n'est pas le sujet de toute manière.

Je pense juste qu'il faut se méfier des effets de bord et insister sur le fait que ça n'a pas révolutionné le bureau, mais que ça illustre peut être mieux les bureaux virtuels si on les mets sur un Cube; le composé-like est super sympa aussi ... après, j'ai trop de bugs sur la gestion du multibureaux pour pouvoir le garder.  :Wink: 

Beryl est une très bonne vitrine mais ça reste de l'ornement à mes yeux.

Mais perso, à ta place j'aurais aussi présenté Beryl pour attirer le public hein   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Beryl est une très bonne vitrine mais ça reste de l'ornement à mes yeux.

 

On est parfaitement d'accord...je me suis peut-être mal exprimé et tu n'étais en aucun cas visé!!! :Wink: 

Et effectivement, ce n'est pas le sujet, alors je sors de suite!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Beryl est une très bonne vitrine mais ça reste de l'ornement à mes yeux. 
> 
> On est parfaitement d'accord...je me suis peut-être mal exprimé et tu n'étais en aucun cas visé!!!
> 
> Et effectivement, ce n'est pas le sujet, alors je sors de suite!!! 

 

euh, vous savez que Compiz/Beryl ce n'est pas que les plugins animation/cube/wobbly ?

Niveau productivité Desktop Wall et  Scale sont vraiment sympa ! De plus mon bureau est plus réactif sous beryl que sans (merci l'accélération ^_^)

----------

